# Are you being fraudulant today ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Apologies to repeat myself from an earlier post in the TT room regarding Pod failures and warranty claims, but.....................

Are you about to claim for warranty on a new policy ?

If you already knew about the problem then you are breaking the law.

As previously mentioned, how crazy that a lot of you are so hi and mighty about fraud, theft, vandalism when it happens to you.

My poor car has been broken into... 
The Audi dealer has charged me too much... 
Someone ran me off the road... 
I was conned on eBay..........

What would happen if you were Warrantiesonline.co.uk and read this thread about "I have a duff part and now I will take out a policy"

That is THEFT

Yet you expect to recieve fair and honest treatment from Warrantiesonline and complain bitterly when your claim is rejected !

Play the game guys.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You're breaking the law having your plate spaced in that way, and (probably) in that font...

Let them without sin etc etc.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sure and I drove at 31 mph this morning in a 30 zone. You miss the point.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

His specs are ciminal too!! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> His specs are ciminal too!! 8)


Shouldn't have gone to SpecSavers! :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sure and I drove at 31 mph this morning in a 30 zone. You miss the point.


So what exactly IS your point?

The warranty company will still make money, cause for every claim they pay out there'll be more that they DON'T pay out, and some people won't make ANY claims.

I don't HAVE a warranty with any company, cause I'd rather just take the chance, and if I have to pay out, I'll pay out.
If you can't afford to get the car fixed, you shouldn't own the car in the first place IMHO.

I have sympathy for the people getting stuff nicked from the cars because they are PEOPLE, they're not big greedy companies with more small print than large print.

Rogue


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Rogue said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Sure and I drove at 31 mph this morning in a 30 zone. You miss the point.
> ...


100% agree


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Never mind the specs, the haircut is his second strike!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> You're breaking the law having your plate spaced in that way, and (probably) in that font...
> 
> Let them without sin etc etc.


Tim, that is BTW my "show" plate, usually velcro d on is my legal set.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> His specs are *ciminal* too!! 8)


What Scottish word is that?

My specs are from Armani and I like em, thanks :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rogue said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Sure and I drove at 31 mph this morning in a 30 zone. You miss the point.
> ...


So what happens when you own your "Big Greedy Company" bet your attitude will change then eh?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You're breaking the law having your plate spaced in that way, and (probably) in that font...
> ...


Also Tim, that bloody plate is you fault , or Lisa's or both ! :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


No, cause I wouldn't own a warranty or insurance company.
I despise them.

And you still haven't answered my question.
What IS your point?

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So is the assertion that "big greedy companies" can afford it and therefore it is somehow stealing from the rich to pay the poor? As far as I know, that is still a crime despite Robin Hood's best endeavours.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Never mind the specs, the haircut is his second strike!


So you are so smart eh ? Cool dude or what?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> So is the assertion that "big greedy companies" can afford it and therefore it is somehow stealing from the rich to pay the poor? As far as I know, that is still a crime despite Robin Hood's best endeavours.


No, we're talking about warranty companies, who are known to make money on not paying out claims.

Rogue


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I have sympathy for the people getting stuff nicked from the cars because they are PEOPLE, they're not big greedy companies with more small print than large print.


That attitude really winds me up. Companies employ people. My pension and retirement depend on the performance of big faceless companies. When company face unexpected costs, they have to reduce their cost base to stay in business. This often means redundancies.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

paulb said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I have sympathy for the people getting stuff nicked from the cars because they are PEOPLE, they're not big greedy companies with more small print than large print.
> ...


As do mine.
So what part of the statement winds you up?
That I care more for people rather than companies?

People work for these companies because they need money to live.
I'm sure most people wouldn't choose to work for a Warranty/Insurance company.

Rogue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Weird attitude :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> You're breaking the law having your plate spaced in that way, and (probably) in that font...
> 
> Let them without sin etc etc.


Oh and while I'm at it, Tim didnt realise that you are so fond of The Bible


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > So is the assertion that "big greedy companies" can afford it and therefore it is somehow stealing from the rich to pay the poor? As far as I know, that is still a crime despite Robin Hood's best endeavours.
> ...


So making a profit is the problem here?

As far as I know, in order to make a contract there has to be offer (on the warranty companies part) and acceptance (on the buyers part). So the warranty company offers to underwrite certain risks based on a set of terms and conditions which you either agree to or don't. If you don't agree to them, the risk lies with you and you pick up any unexpected bills unconditionally. If you do agree, then within certain parameters bound by their terms and conditions, an unexpected failure _could be_ covered.

It is up to you, the buyer, to decide whether you like or don't like their terms and conditions. These companies aren't charities and need to make a profit for their shareholders as well as covering the cost of staff etc. As always, caveat emptor.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The bit that winds me up is the assertion that it is ok to try and rip off a warranty company. They have a business plan to make a certain return on investment as do all insurers. People fraudulantly claiming change the stats that their forecasts were based on. They under-perform and take drastic action.

People are already moaning about the price of TT warranties from some providers or the reluctance to offer cover and yet assume there is no correlation.

Yes the TT is a big heap of shit in the reliability stakes - my Mondeo has been much better on that stance - but I do wonder if the high number of dodgy claims for high value items makes a difference.

And saying that it doesn't matter because it is a company is ridiculous. I'm sure many people don't want to work for a warranty company but may have little choice. They need money to live and have to work. I'd love to know what virtuous job you do.

I'm sure the 862 people made redundant from Yes Car Credit this week weren't all proud of who they worked for, but that matters little in the signing on queue.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Exactly, nobody forces you to buy the policy, the offer is there to be accepted or rejected.

:?

Regarding profit...well how can the World exist without it?

How could you afford your luxury sports car without you contributing to make your company a profit?

:?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I work for local authority, therefore profits don't really count in my case.

As for the "you don't HAVE to take a warranty", to coin a phrase "Yeah, ah know!".
I don't HAVE a warranty.

I just got p|ssed off at the "holier than thou" attitude some of you seem to be taking.
I'm sure you've all done something "illegal" in your time.
I'd be the first to admit I have.

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't think it is a holier than thou attitude to point out that what is being suggested is blatant fraud. Seems I'm not alone in that view (unusual I know).


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We have a similar situation at work ,someone buys a ticket at Kings Cross and come in for a refund 3hrs later and explain how they got a lift .Blatant fraud haven't got the brain power to come back the next day.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> I don't think it is a holier than thou attitude to point out that what is being suggested is blatant fraud. Seems I'm not alone in that view (unusual I know).


No-one is denying it's fraud.
Of COURSE it would be fraud.

Read the first post again to see the holier than thou attitude.

Rogue


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I work for local authority, therefore profits don't really count in my case.
> 
> Rogue


So yo are also entitled to retire at 60 whilst the money generators (private sector) had to work longer to pay for your pension as well as our own.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rogue said:


> I work for local authority, therefore profits don't really count in my case.
> 
> As for the "you don't HAVE to take a warranty", to coin a phrase "Yeah, ah know!".
> I don't HAVE a warranty.
> ...


So in public tell us all :roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I work for local authority, therefore profits don't really count in my case.
> ...


Nah ... just piss away the money on arts and crafts centres for one-legged Cypriot lesbians and fact-finding tours to Hawaii and then bleed the council tax payers when you need some more ....

Local authorities? don't get me started.

:twisted:


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

TTotal

you must e the most angelic person ever, and never of commited any act of fraud in any way, have you never stolen a grape from a supermarket! exeded the limited milage on your insurance policy, have you notified your insurors about all of your modifications ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AxlFoley said:


> TTotal
> 
> you must e the most angelic person ever, and never of commited any act of fraud in any way, have you never stolen a grape from a supermarket! exeded the limited milage on your insurance policy, have you notified your insurors about all of your modifications ?


What the fuck are you on about ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> What the fuck are you on about ?


Tell it like it is John. Tell it like it is! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

D
O
W
N

H
I
L
L

F
O
R
U
M


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Ah , thanks goodness for Friday afternoon on this forum :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:

Yep breaks up the monotony especially as the whole World has already closed for Christmas and I am alone in the office :evil:

Have a nice weekend all...BYE


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

> D
> O
> W
> N
> ...


I think he's upset.........


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

:lol: Splurted beer all over my shirt when I read this thread John :wink:


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

I have just spent two and a half weeks conducting a fraud trial and never want to hear about the fucking subject again :twisted:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Have to agree with TTotal here. Taking out a policy for a pre-existing problem is blatent fraud... is it not :?

The problem I think was highlighted in another thread. Let's say I bought a TT for Â£12k.... which was actually a Â£27k car new with a 3 year warranty. Things are obviously more likely to go wrong as the car gets older and acrues more mileage. I've made my choice to buy used.... how can I then chuck my toys when something does go wrong. I've saved more than the cost of the repair when I bought the car used.

My choices..... 
1. Buy a new TT for Â£27k (or whatever they cost nowadays) and enjoy the peace of mind of a full 3 year warranty.
2. Buy a cheaper nearly new TT and a warranty.
3. Buy a used TT and 'self insure', safe in the knowledge that I saved money on the original 'new' purchase price anyway.

I think the problem arises when I think I can get a (used) TT for the same price as a (new) Ford Focus.... and assume the running costs will be similar(ish) and very little will go wrong..... I've fallen into this trap myself in the past. :wink:

PS. I actually think that Audi UK should be replacing the dashpods that fail prematurely.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

hiTTchy said:


> I think the problem arises when I think I can get a (used) TT for the same price as a (new) Ford Focus.... and assume the running costs will be similar(ish) and very little will go wrong..... I've fallen into this trap myself in the past. :wink:


Very true.
I think that's the real issue here because the TT is much more affordable to buy for more people now, but they don't appreciate that running costs can be pretty high.

As I said in a previous post, if you can't afford to get the car fixed, you shouldn't be buying it in the first place.

Rogue


----------

